# lowii x anitum



## troy (Dec 1, 2016)

Does this exist? I google searched and could not find it


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2016)

It is not registered, if it exists.


----------



## troy (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks dot!!


----------



## Tio Mister (Feb 20, 2017)

And if it exists it may be hidden under the accepted name of anitum = addcutum .
The record shows that a hybrid whose parents are lowii x adductun has been registered as Paphipedilum Low Hum.

The hybrid record is a tad confussing as "addcutum, anitum or adductum var anitum" have been registered as parents yielding at one time or another diferebnt names.


----------

